# Boot penguin changed! [solved]

## orange_juice

Hallo!

I have just updated my kernel from vmlinuz-2.6.28-gentoo-r5 to  vmlinuz-2.6.29-gentoo-r5.

Everything works fine except that while booting, the nice couple of penguins that was appearing at the top of the screen -the last 5 years I am using Gentoo- was substituted by a couple of ugly new generation penguins. 

Ehm ... I want to bring back the penguins I like! How can I do that?

Kind regards,

orange_juiceLast edited by orange_juice on Mon Jun 01, 2009 11:23 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gringo

i guess you are talking about this - > http://torvalds-family.blogspot.com/2009/03/new-logo.html

the penguin you like is back in next kernel version so if you really like it downgrade or upgrade ( or find a wy to patch the kernel with the logo you like).

cheers

----------

## szczerb

And it's not a new kind of penguin, neither a fb splash I guess...

----------

## orange_juice

 *gringo wrote:*   

> i guess you are talking about this - > http://torvalds-family.blogspot.com/2009/03/new-logo.html
> 
> 

 

Exactly ... 

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> And it's not a new kind of penguin, neither a fb splash I guess...

 

so it is a Tasmanian Devil tribute ... ! All right then. 

I will keep it for this kernel, out of repsect. However I find it quite frightening...

I will surely upgrade to the next kernel as soon as it gets officially released in portage!

Thank you! 

Kind regards, 

orange_juice

----------

## szczerb

 :Smile:  It's not scary, but I thought it's quite ugly when I first saw it. I think there was a thread in OTW about it's ugliness quite a few weeks back when it appeared.

----------

## orange_juice

Ha ha! I bet there was!!! 

A nice idea would be to disguise Taz in a penguin and also have a crushed set of drums beside him... 

 :Razz: 

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

